# Underwater treadmill construction



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Sharing some pics of my new project. I'm working with my injured pup, and in the long run, it will be cheaper to DIY an underwater treadmill than to take him to a rehab facility. Plus I can use it for my other dogs, it's a great low-impact workout. So there it is, the first stage of construction and testing it out.









The water container is a 6' poly livestock tank, framed for support, a splashguard rail added on top, and insulation around the bottom because I am going to try heating it and see how that works. The hose and cord going in goes to a pump to drain and fill the tank. I can water my garden as I drain it, so the water is not wasted. 









Front view of the treadmill, the pump, and the filter pipes. The filter is connected to the bottom drain at one end, and flows back in at the other end on top, to circulate the entire tank. It does a decent job picking up the larger dirt and hair. 









Inside view of the running surface. The treadmill is based loosely on the "grands carpet mill" design... So far the base is a total hack job out of parts I had sitting in the garage (i.e. free ) since I am working out the construction and dimensions. By the time it breaks down I will have a welded aluminum frame with two nice ballbearing rollers. So far it is not powered, but will be eventually. I am looking for a free/cheap treadmill to use for parts, the motor and the control panel... 









The willing victim... errr, volunteer...









She already knows how to run a carpet mill, and this is not much different. Not so bad when she gets to have her toy. 









Top view. Only one backtie. She knows she can stop whenever she wants to, but she seems to like it enough to keep going.









Another view of the whole thing. So far the construction holds up and everything works, I am happy with it. It's a great workout for the dogs, with the water. She did 15 minutes walking and was getting tired. 

Cost:

Stock tank - $185 
Joinre plates, screws, bolts, sealant - $20 or so
Wood, insulation, etc - free
treadmill assembly parts, plastic, aluminum, homemeade rollers - free
carpet belt - free
$60 for a brand new replacement for my carpet mill, the old used belt went in the tank 
Pump - repurposed extra one from my koi pond (was maybe $40-$50 new)
Filter - free (used, 320gph, got from aquarium shop which upgraded)
Hoses, connectors, etc - $20 (already had a bunch of stuff)

Total spent so far, counting the pump and new belt - $335
Worth it, considering the local hi-tech rehab facility charges $50-$100 PER SESSION!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

You impress me.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Me TOO! That is awsome.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Me 3 !!! Nice job. 

I have a tread mill...but have to admit never would have thought of that.
Necessity truly IS the mother of invention.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Holy cow....great job. I, too, am very impressed. Rehab is quite expensive, so it is great you are able to put this together......


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Good work...especially for a girl ;-)


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

That is really impressive there, two thumbs up on using your skull


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Very cool project! - nicely done


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

cool...very cool...good job..


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm impressed - and a wee bit jealous. I want one and no way have the skills to build one. 8)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

You have alot of talent.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks, all. I'm happy.  Thomas, whaddya mean, for a girl?!? LOL

I've wanted to make one for quite some time, just got a reason to do it now. It wasn't that hard to build, probably the hardest was figuring out the cut angles for the board ends because the tank is rounded. Tools used, jigsaw (for the pipes, aluminum, and plastic), knife, screwdriver, drill/bits, handheld circular saw. And a pencil. 

Next best thing to having a pool... Nice tired CLEAN dogs, too...\\/


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Anna, 

I may have missed the thread where you said your pup was injured. What is the injury, how was it caused, and how is the pup doing?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jen, I didn't really post about it. Bad luck, and I couldn't stand to deal with people here if I had to put him down after all. So to sum up...

Nearly 2 months ago Zlodei encountered a broken bottle at the park, after dark, running. He completely severed the achilles tendon on his left leg. The way he is, he can't be a 3 legged dog, he'd blow his other leg, ligaments, hip, something. He is not a calm dog and does not take it easy... But I liked him too much. I couldn't PTS without trying, so, put him through surgery. Went well, other than the constant battle of wills to keep him quiet. Then had another setback when a different vet messed up changing his cast and he got necrotic pressure sores and infection. Zombie leg. Ironicaly, the surgery had healed better and faster than expected, he could use the zombie leg and was bearing weight on it... So the other damage is healing over, he has a lot of scarring and a small scab still left where the worst sore was. Range of motion is about 70-80% of where it should be, the ligaments contracted while healing, but slowly working it out and building the muscles back. Still butting heads with him about being calm and not launching like a maniac and destroying all the repairs. He is still wearing a brace... For me, he is retired from active training and will be a house pet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Jen, I didn't really post about it. Bad luck, and I couldn't stand to deal with people here if I had to put him down after all. So to sum up...
> 
> Nearly 2 months ago Zlodei encountered a broken bottle at the park, after dark, running. He completely severed the achilles tendon on his left leg. The way he is, he can't be a 3 legged dog, he'd blow his other leg, ligaments, hip, something. He is not a calm dog and does not take it easy... But I liked him too much. I couldn't PTS without trying, so, put him through surgery. Went well, other than the constant battle of wills to keep him quiet. Then had another setback when a different vet messed up changing his cast and he got necrotic pressure sores and infection. Zombie leg. Ironicaly, the surgery had healed better and faster than expected, he could use the zombie leg and was bearing weight on it... So the other damage is healing over, he has a lot of scarring and a small scab still left where the worst sore was. Range of motion is about 70-80% of where it should be, the ligaments contracted while healing, but slowly working it out and building the muscles back. Still butting heads with him about being calm and not launching like a maniac and destroying all the repairs. He is still wearing a brace... For me, he is retired from active training and will be a house pet.


 
Dont' count him out just yet, I have seen some pretty amazing recoveries from some very traumatic incidents and surgeries to have the dog never blink an eye and look and work just like they did.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I think your treadmill is brilliant. I did some underwater treadmill with my dysplastic female (and that was $25 a pop) but it would really add up so we settled for uphill walking but this looks make-able...............though still working on other projects right now.


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

That is genius. Can I ask how you will get a regular electrically powered treadmill to work under water without frying you and your dog? Lots of caulk and a gear box kinda deal to keep the electric motor out of the water?This is interesting.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Chris Jones II said:


> That is genius. Can I ask how you will get a regular electrically powered treadmill to work under water without frying you and your dog? Lots of caulk and a gear box kinda deal to keep the electric motor out of the water?This is interesting.


The motor drives the rollers with a belt (usually) so all I would have to do is mount it out of the water and get a much longer belt. And build a housing for it to keep the dogs from coming in contact with any of it, and waterproof it somewhat to keep the motor away from drips and splashes - i think an acrylic box around it would do... We'll see.

The console would be at the front of the tank, so I can use the emergency kill switch (key card on a string?) very important for me that this works. Bad things can happen between the dogs, water, and motorised track. Also will have to be separated from the tank, perhaps more acrylic. The splashing is worst at the front.

I could buy treadmill parts, but I need to see the entire thing put together to know how it works and how to reassemble it for my purposes.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Dont' count him out just yet, I have seen some pretty amazing recoveries from some very traumatic incidents and surgeries to have the dog never blink an eye and look and work just like they did.


Thanks, I hope so! But I'm OK with him being a pet (lol) if that's how it goes. It is amazing enough to me that someone can stitch together severed ligaments and have them heal! The cost for all that was a whole 'nother sort of amazing though. The little bastard is lucky that I like him.8-[


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think that the water needs to be slightly deeper if you are trying to get some weight off the dog while he is working in there. It is hard to see in the photos, so I could be wrong. I am not talking much more than an inch or two if what I am seeing is right. Maybe just more foam on the bottom of his gay life vest would work as well.

I screwed up my ankle and my soccer career due to tendon damage. They did a pretty good job with my anke just immobilizing it, and scaring the shit out of me. I think that you are on the right track. Pretty cool that you put this together, but you are one of those herp freak girls. HA HA


----------



## Bill Hoban (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice Job!!!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I think that the water needs to be slightly deeper if you are trying to get some weight off the dog while he is working in there. It is hard to see in the photos, so I could be wrong. I am not talking much more than an inch or two if what I am seeing is right. Maybe just more foam on the bottom of his gay life vest would work as well.


That is actually the pups mother in the pics, so HAHA back. I am test running normal dogs first. One thing at a time while I work the bugs out, no need to complicate matters further. This is also why I want to have it powered before I let him in there. He knows about running a carpet mill, but I think this would put too much strain on his leg, even with the water. Powered would keep him from pushing off and jerking, plus (hopefully!) keep him at a slow walk to start.

Yes, on the water depth. I couldn't find a deeper tank. I needed one at least 30" deep, this one is about 25-26" filled to the brim plus the treadmill takes up another 3-4" minimum. Oh well. Right now the treadmill angles up a few more inches so the dog's body is maybe halfway submerged. Middle of the chest to base of tail.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Pretty cool Anna.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You can add floats to the bottom of the vest to make up for the lack of water depth, or silicone the crap out of the top and the wood and do it that way. I have used a spatula to do this with some monster fish tanks we used to make. Wait, not spatula, the thing you use for fixing holes in the walls whatever you call that tool. Mr vocabulary here.

So triple ha ha back.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You can add floats to the bottom of the vest to make up for the lack of water depth, or silicone the crap out of the top and the wood and do it that way. I have used a spatula to do this with some monster fish tanks we used to make. Wait, not spatula, the thing you use for fixing holes in the walls whatever you call that tool. Mr vocabulary here.
> 
> So triple ha ha back.


Way ahead of you. The silicone does not adhere well to the poly tank (or acrylic sheeting, or PVC dropcloth type material) so the weight of the water gets in there and separates the seam and it leaks. May take a few hours, but it does. 

I could have got 2 galvanised tanks, cut off one bottom, and welded them together. That would rust pretty quickly, I think.

I could get a pond liner on the inside of the whole thing, that would hold water. It's expensive, I'd not be able to use the nice drain in the tub bottom, and i am not sure how the liner would hold up to dog nails. If they puncture it, that would be a waste.

Ideally, I need a 30-36" high plastic water tank that is 5'-6' long. Apparently they do not make anything like that for livestock, or maybe I wasn't looking in the right places. Options are pretty limited here.

The wood has a coat of sealant and a coat of silicone over that, holding up well. 

I'll see what happens with extra floats, that is easy.

I am open to any other ideas/suggestions.

Ideally this could be a monster sized glass or acrylic fish tank, but I can't afford it. If I had that kind of money left, therapy visits would be cheaper.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

We used to use roofing material for fish ponds. You could just put it from the top down to the bottom of the side of the tank. Silicone the seam and call it a day. No need to attach it to the tank that I can think of, it holds it's shape pretty good.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> We used to use roofing material for fish ponds. You could just put it from the top down to the bottom of the side of the tank. Silicone the seam and call it a day. No need to attach it to the tank that I can think of, it holds it's shape pretty good.


What is roofing material? Picture? Link? No idea of what this is.... My 2 koi ponds are a NICE raised concrete structure with tile bottom, used to be a kiddie pool and a hot tub. LOL


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

They will make custom sizes if you can't find what you want. Not cheap though
http://www.plastic-mart.com/class.php?cat=54


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> They will make custom sizes if you can't find what you want. Not cheap though
> http://www.plastic-mart.com/class.php?cat=54


Oooooh, neat. Expensive, but neat. Bookmarked for the future 

Thanks


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok, you ask me, Mr computer illiterate to find it. Hang on, I will find it. I think it is called roofing liner. It is cheap in comparison to the retarded prices they have for pond liners.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

HTTP://www.justliners.com/60milrubberroofing.htm

Firestone and Carlyle I think are the two manufactures, I just call a local roofing company and talk to them, a lot easier than trying to figure out websites and what not. : )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Also cheaper then outdoor pond liner material.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sadly it is the same company making the same material, different prices. : )


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice! Thanks.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff, I think what you are referring to is what some call Bitchathene (Bituthene) or Grace Ice and Water Sheild (Home Depot or Lowes).


----------



## Laura Briggs (Jan 11, 2011)

Anna- 

This is very cool! I showed your thread to my husband, a mechanical designer (who has designed everything from automotive parts to forestry equipment to conveyer belts to valves) and a farm kid (they love to improvise with stuff laying around on the farm), and he got super excited and started throwing out design ideas. If you are looking to brainstorm with someone then please let me know- he's willing to chat. 

Laura


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Laura, sending you PM


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

something that may work better than silicone is a product called redguard(made by Custom). home depot carries it in the ceramic tile section. it is a water proof paint but thicker. i use it to patch my tub saws and they are made out of fiberglass and it sticks just fine. you may want to use some fiberglass mesh tape to give it more strength.
http://www.custombuildingproducts.c...terproofingAntiFractureMembranes/RedGard.aspx


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

New experiment with the rollers... turns out I can get ball bearings at the hardware store -dirt cheap- even better than buying metal rollers and replacing them when they corrode. So, as a trial run, I made rollers out of PVC and fitted the bearings in the endcaps. Testing to see how well this holds up to frequent dog use. PVC will be perfectly fine with the water, so all I'd have to do is replace the bearings when they rust out. 

If this works well longterm, I can get special stainless/nylon underwater bearings that will not corrode at all. 

Some pics...


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. Very cool!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I posted a link if you scroll down you will see some pics of interesting swim tanks in case you want anymore ideas. 


http://www.biggamehoundsmen.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=20146


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> I posted a link if you scroll down you will see some pics of interesting swim tanks in case you want anymore ideas.
> 
> 
> http://www.biggamehoundsmen.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=20146


 
Those are ok, but I think Anna's is alot better, I went back and looked at this thread from start to finish and its amazing the way you (Anna) think through things and piece them together. By the time someone is asking a question, your out there making changes, measuring, trying new things....

Patent Pending yet? LOL


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Great, thanks! When I got the stocktank I tested to see if my dogs would tread water, and they just floated...:???: Too much training to relax for handling and grooming. Probably needed a bigger deeper tank too.:roll:

I completely agree with those guys about the benifits of water for exercise and conditioning.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Those are ok, but I think Anna's is alot better, I went back and looked at this thread from start to finish and its amazing the way you (Anna) think through things and piece them together. By the time someone is asking a question, your out there making changes, measuring, trying new things....
> 
> Patent Pending yet? LOL


 Thanks... No patent yet, lol, maybe if/when I come up with an easy functional design... Still working on it. Treadmill belt is next on the menu, the old carpet is wearing out...:lol:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Another brief update, the tank appears to have cycled just like my pond, the water is crystal clear now and faintly green tinted. I hose off the dogs before and after they go in. Also, I spotted a few mosquito larva floating in there - so I am going to toss in a few mosquito fish or goldfish in there to eat them. Hope they're quick enough to keep out of the rollers, lol.

Everything holding up GREAT, the PVC rollers are working with no problems.

Got a free treadmill motor and electician friend volunteered to help me wire it all to make it variable speed, so I'll have new pics/video once I get that put together. 

I think I will have two interchangeable treadmill frames, one motored and one not. My dogs are doing so well on the non-motored track, getting tired and putting on muscle


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Sounds good!!!!!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Another brief update, the tank appears to have cycled just like my pond, the water is crystal clear now and faintly green tinted. I hose off the dogs before and after they go in. Also, I spotted a few mosquito larva floating in there - so I am going to toss in a few mosquito fish or goldfish in there to eat them. Hope they're quick enough to keep out of the rollers, lol.
> 
> Everything holding up GREAT, the PVC rollers are working with no problems.
> 
> ...


I was watching a video on military dogs and there seemed to be some sort of underwater mill in their facility as well. It only shows it for a brief second so I couldn't figure out exactly how it works. Its around the 1 minute mark. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSwq3j5Fyuc&feature=related


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> I was watching a video on military dogs and there seemed to be some sort of underwater mill in their facility as well. It only shows it for a brief second so I couldn't figure out exactly how it works. Its around the 1 minute mark.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSwq3j5Fyuc&feature=related


Looks like an older model of the "aqua paws platinum" 
http://elitechoice.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/main_aquapawsplat.jpg

Here's a link to the new and improved version.
http://www.hudsonaquatic.com/vet/aquapaws/


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

I think those run about $10K, I bet your'e way ahead of that curve with good results in your dogs too.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Resurrecting my old thread with new info... Cuz about 2 weeks ago, the water treadmill died, some of the galvanised/steel parts and bearings finally rusted out. Not bad at all, the total hack job had lasted almost a year with heavy use!

I've got a bunch of nice aluminum scrap from friends... long strips, rails, tubing, etc, (again, free), so now I am working on a redesign. Far from finalised plans yet, but will be all aluminum and stainless other than the super cheap replaceable bearings, so should theoretically hold up longer. I now think the final, perfected version will have to be stainless steel, as the old aluminum is showing some corrosion. However, ya can't beat aluminum for the weight. I weighed the base I am working on right now, and it is only 22lbs. Stainless is about 3x heavier, I think?

Probably spent $100-$150 in parts, so far. It is looking much nicer than the last version. Will be a different design for the motor/drive belts, as well. I want the main belt removable, so that the one base frame can be used both powered and manual. (I never posted pics of the old motor setup, but trust me, it wasn't pretty!)

Will post pics as soon as I get time to sort and edit them.


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

These tanks are cheap but only 4' long. They may make bigger ones.
http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/grd/2944210179.html


----------

